# How to Have Cell Phone Leave Email on Server?



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi,

My sister had an Altell cell phone service. She has a home business, and when she is out, she wants her cell phone to check email. She has it set up to get the emails, but, once it does, it does not leave those emails on the server so that her home pc can get them. She needs to be able to have her home pc get them, too, so she can reply or print or whatever if it is not urgent. 

Does anyone know anything about this? She was on the phone to Altell for almost two hours, and the person she talked to could not solve the problem, or else did not understand the problem........my sister is not sure, because my sister could barely understand the person on the phone.  She REALLY does not want to have to call that tech support back again, so I told her I'd check and see if anyone here had any ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

With most email clients there is a setting in the Software that tells it to leave a copy on the server. So hopefully the mail client she is using has that functionality. I am not sure if it can be set Server Side as well. It may depend on what her email provider can do. I have Google hosting the email for my domain and it does have a server side setting that tells it to leave all the email on the server. I was occasionally checking my mail with some of the crappy apps there were on my Palm phone but now I just login using the mobile website for my hosted mail. Works much better than most of the mail apps that come with the Palm.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Whatever the software is on her cell phone, neither my sister nor the tech support could find where to tell it to leave a copy on the server. 

My sister's ISP is Verizon.net. She gave me her login details, and I looked all over the place in the email options and could not find a place server side to instruct it to leave a copy on the server.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, what phone does she have?
Do you know what mobile OS the phone is running?
What is the name of the application?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll get that information today, hopefully later this morning. 

I'm also hoping that someone can tell me if verizon.net has a settting server side to do this?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

She has a Trio 700 WX phone, with Windows Mobile 5.0 on it.  It connects via Access Mobile Link.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Plus, she says, what happens is that once the phone downloads email to the phone, it literally disappears within 10-15 minutes. Gone, completely. So, if she looked and saw that she had, say, 3 email messages and didn't have time to open them and read them, and then goes back later to look at them, they are gone. Deleted. No longer in her phone.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

That phone also appears to have IMAP capability, which will sync up with your mail server, but not delete stuff unless your phone client (or some other client) does.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, but that's the problem,.........it DOES delete stuff. And it doesn't pick up all the email, either. Sometimes it gets all, sometimes it doesn't. AND it deletes it off of itself, before the email is even read off of the phone. 

Probably a broke phone, huh?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think the phone is broken. It's a problem with the software and/or the e-mail account used. From what little I've managed to find on the web about this, it could be a lack of functionality in the POP protocol.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Access Mobile Link is the name of the email client? She's not using Outlook Mobile?


----------

